# Best way to make a grid in Visual C++



## aximbigfan (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi, 

I need to make a grid in C++. This grid must be editable with code since I do not want to get a database involved. Any ideas?


----------



## dcf-joe (Apr 29, 2010)

Okay, I guess I will be the first to say, please explain what you need done in further detail.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 29, 2010)

I did some research into this and it looks like you may want to find someone who has made a custom user control and grab their source, and modify it the way you need.


----------

